# abfahren/anfahren



## manfrotto

Viendo webs de transportes de Alemania entiendo que abfahren significa arrancar/partir y anfahren llegar.

Pero en el periódico he leído anfahrenden refiriéndose a un tren que arrancaba.

¿Qué es correcto?

Gracias.


----------



## Alemanita

abfahren significa partir, salir del andén (en el caso de trenes, claro).

anfahren no significa llegar, sino arrancar, ponerse en movimiento. También puede significar tocar en el recorrido (una estación, una parada).

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## manfrotto

Alemanita said:


> abfahren significa partir, salir del andén (en el caso de trenes, claro).
> 
> anfahren no significa llegar, sino arrancar, ponerse en movimiento. También puede significar tocar en el recorrido (una estación, una parada).
> 
> Espero haberte ayudado.



Gracias!

Y hay algún verbo para llegar, en caso de trenes por ejemplo?


----------



## Pyramus

Si, llegar es "ankommen", pero las palabras "ab*fahren*" y "an*fahren*" significan que alguien o algo se va. Es un poco como la diferencia entre "ir" y "venir".


----------



## Captain Lars

Un tercero significado de "anfahren", esta vez como verbo transitivo, sería atropellar.


----------



## Alemanita

manfrotto said:


> Gracias!
> 
> Y hay algún verbo para llegar, en caso de trenes por ejemplo?



Como ya dijo Pyramus, llegar en general es 'ankommen'; para trenes se podría usar también 'einfahren', cuando el tren está entrando en la estación, todavía en movimiento.


----------



## Geviert

> _he leído anfahrenden refiriéndose a un tren que arrancaba._


_


Anfahrend _es el participio presente del verbo _anfahren_, tiene función adjetival según el caso. En este caso para designar que el tren está partiendo.


----------

